# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  propranolol increase?

## AngeH

Hi everyone, I am currently on 40mg citalopram a day and 80mg propranolol but my anxiety is feeling out of control. Quite possibly the time of year etc I know but does anyone have any idea if I might be ok to take an extra propranolol each day? they do seem to help...

----------


## Suzi

Hi and welcome to DWD. 
We can't give advice about taking medication etc as none of us are medically trained. I would advice calling your out of hours GP service... But you're welcome to stay and talk about how things are for you.

----------


## Paula

Hi and welcome  :(hi): . Hunni, its really important you talk to your doctor before making any changes to your medication. Are you in the U.K.? If so, call 111 for help

----------

